# useful website listing?



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

spotted this entry in Practical Motorhome:
"Hello, Whe have a website whith a list with more then 400 (most)free motorhomeplaces in he UK. You can go to www.henk-wieke.nl and use the button <"vrije" camperplaatsen Engeland>. The list is in English. There is also a lot of information from England (Dutch and Enlish)and a dutch list whit motorhome places in The Netherlands."

Worth a look -

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I was looking at this site a few days ago and the list appears to be places culled/copied from UK websites such as:
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/ and:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/richardandmarymorris/Wildcamp.Sites.htm
which in themselves seem often to be copies of information from other websites.

They do acknowledge this on the site but nevertheless little new but worth a look because there's a lot in one place.


----------



## 97534 (Feb 2, 2006)

autostratus said:


> I was looking at this site a few days ago and the list appears to be places culled/copied from UK websites such as:
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/ and:
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/richardandmarymorris/Wildcamp.Sites.htm
> which in themselves seem often to be copies of information from other websites.
> ...


You are right. Our information comes of among other things those sites but also still of approximately 18 others. 
A another advantage is that this is a list on a site. Therefore we have already found for you, have added and have selected!  
Also appears that those site's now for using to be our list! 8O

with regards

Henk & Wieke
www.henk-wieke.nl


----------

